

Armed Russian Coast Guard boards peaceful Greenpeace protest ship, arrests crew - uberdarryl
http://www.greenpeace.org/international/en/press/releases/Armed-Russian-Coast-Guard-boards-peaceful-Greenpeace-protest-ship/

======
spetsnaz
I don't trust Greenpeace, I think they are there to fulfill other interests.

~~~
cpncrunch
I don't trust Putin, although I must admit he has made some good decisions
recently (Snowden and Syria).

Anyway, this was predictable.

